# What's your Occupation?



## UltraSuperSugarBear (Jun 9, 2004)

The questions of how old and what gender everyone is have been asked, how about what everyone does?  What does everyone do besides Amateur Archeology? For the record, Iâ€™m a mechanical engineer, 27, and a guy.


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh well...

 I'm a 44 year old Civil servant in Canada. I'm a Processing Analyst for the Provincial government...translation ---> Mainframe Computer Operator.

 Further translation --> Troubleshooting baby-sitter.

 Some day I hope to grow up and retire on my childrens' salaries. [8D] 'Till then, I watch the grass grow, listen to my kids ask for a pool, grow vegetables and collect, collect, collect.

 Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 9, 2004)

I endeavor to fix what's broke. I am a mechanic for a Natural gas co. and have been for 26 years next month. I work on engines and compressors, turbines and pumps, ect. I shouldn't have quit college! [] I'm now sure that I was meant to be an Archaeologist![8|] Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Mimiziggy (Jun 9, 2004)

For the past 13 years, I've worked as a Customer Service Rep for a small bank in Pa. Before that, I was a hair stylist for almost 9 years.  My interest in bottles goes back to when is was a child.  My friend and I found an old dump one day while exploring in the woods.  I guess we were around 11 or 12, we carried so many bottles home that day.  I think I still have most of them.[]


----------



## scduckett (Jun 10, 2004)

I've probably mentioned this before, but I'm a 47 year old Home Health RN. I get to travel the back roads (read "dirt roads") of southern central Alabama. Haven't had the pleasure and excitement of digging anything yet but I'm making a list of abandoned homes everywhere I go. I'll find out who owns the property and write a letter! Love this site, everybody's so friendly and helpful.[]


----------



## drjhostetters (Jun 10, 2004)

I am an 18 year old male (trapped in this 57 year old body...let me out...I want to be free!!!), and sell gimgaks, thigamabobs, do dads, don't dads, and doohickeys to people wanting their automobiles to run or keep running...in other words an auto parts salesman/assistant manager.  (And no you can't have my price for your car parts...)...I work parttime (45 to 50 hours a week) and spend the rest of the time trying to memorize my 13 and 1/3 grandchildren's names and ages, and rummaging thru boxes of old bottles at yard sales and antique and what not stores and digging in good old Mother Earth for any treasures she might care to reveal to me...in my spare time I read Sci-Fi (thank goodness for Robert A. Heinlein!) and watch the Seattle Mariners go down the toilet this year!

 The Doc....[X(]


----------



## IRISH (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm a 25 year old bloke and a showjumper (mostly [] ),  I ride horses, cart grain and hay and do whatever needs doing around here (alway's a bit more than I have time to do).  I go digging and detecting whenever and where ever I can and buy as many Codd bottles (marble bottles) as I can [] .
 Hard life hey [] [] .


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jun 10, 2004)

This 47 year old male does custom stone work in Lovell, Me. (artsy stuff) for the rich and famous...[8D] I also mine and sell minerals specimens, dig, buy and sell bottles, and work in my gal's 2 acre flower garden!  Taz  (AKA Rokmanjim)


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 10, 2004)

This is an intresting thread...As I thought about what I would say I do, I knew it would not sound like much[] you see my boyfriend and I gave up the "city" life, jobs and all and moved back to the country..I use to manage restaurants, pubs and even had a "titled" job at the Hilton[:'(]  worked those kind of hours you talked about Dr. J..now I clean offices at the coal mine...work about 25 hours a week[]..this gives me time to get back into bottle digging...walk our property (10 acres,w/ woods) take my dog to the pond...enjoy life again...I push a broom and a mop, my stress level is near zero[]...now my biggest worry is, will this rain ever end???[&:]  you all take care!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 10, 2004)

Self employed logger.  I sometimes supply stone to guys like Taz.....did 1,000 tons one year...[]

 I started out on this------>


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 10, 2004)

And moved on to this---------->

 OT.[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi All! It's good to be back[] I just returned from my son's wedding in Montana, and came across this thread...Well, I'm 51 years on earth, have had several 'career metmophesis' in the past 30+ years, but always seem to return to sales related occupations.  Some say I'm wasting 5+ years of college, but tried the medical research field, hated it, tried the management scene several times, hated it, retail sales; hated it; finally, for the past 15 years have been involved in the alarm system industry in one form or another. Although I'm not really crazy about it, I have had very good success designing and selling fire, security, cctv, access control systems to commercial, industrial, educational and medical firms and institutions.  Would love to be in business for myself someday when I grow up. [] Maybe I can create a dynasty on e-bay - Norm's Bottles & Marbles & Stuff[8D]


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I went to college for electrical engineering, joined the Government (Classified), served in the U.S.A.F., went to the U.S. Bureau of Mines as, believe it or not, an editor and edited, wrote or co-wrote books and other publications, and retired. During most of that time, I was also and archaeologist, wrote more books and articles, began digging bottles in the mid-1960's, collected coins and Civil War relics and some from the Colonial period, and now I've had a stroke so I can't do much digging for a while.

 I'm having a ball communicating with you all!

 We won't talk about Vietnam or my B-52 experience.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 10, 2004)

Well I am a 44 year old Husband and Father of 3 who has been in Carpentry and Residential building work of some sorts all my life . I'm a Residential Building Contractor in the State of Tennessee. I come from a long line of Carpenters....My Great Grandfather , and Grandfather both Builders in New York State. And my Father who is still a liscence Building Contractor in the States of Florida and Tennessee. My Uncle who also holds a current Contractor liscence in TN.  So , I guess I sort of inherited being a carpenter much in like the same way I inherited the Old Bottle addiction ! []


----------



## woody (Jun 10, 2004)

My Father was in the USAF when I was a child, E8, Senior Master Sargent, EOD.
 We traveled a bit.
 I was a Sargent, E5, in the USMC, Marine Band, drummer.
 I've been playing the drum set for 38 years, I'm 48, and I work in a Hardware store,
 retail sales, and play in a 6 piece Rhythm and Blues band.
 My spare time, besides the winter, is spent looking for old dumpsites.
 I've found quite a few over the years,


----------



## Bluebelle (Jun 10, 2004)

It is so great to be in the company of such fascinating people! I'm retired, my age is buried somewhere on the forum on another post, was in health admin for the 13 years prior, before that, I "used to be a psychologist but I got over it." I do taxes for HRB in season. Live in the Southwest - can't really "dig" here, the ghost towns are too isolated for me at this stage, but - don't tell - I did sneak home some potsherds once. I sure get a lot of kicks hearing about all your finds. Past digging in Pittsburgh area, western Maryland. Other than that, I swim just about daily for exercise, read mysteries, wish I could find a part time job for non tax season that doesn't involve schlepping carts at W-mart, and try to keep the 15 1/2 year old cat alive.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm a carpenter by trade(3rd generation) but ended up working in hospitality for 17 years.When I 'retired' from that I found my arthritis wasn't going to let me resume carpentry again full-time.So nowadays I'm a decorative painter whose clients also get him to do their woodwork,structual and masonry repairs!My partner and I are usually booked solid 3-6 months in advance so getting a dig or dive in might happen once a month-IF we're lucky!

 Such is the price of success....[&:]

 KAT


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello all,
 I'm a male domestic engineer when I'm at home. []I teach, train, and care for my -3 year old son. My wife is a nuero. RN, who only works 36 hour nights. When she takes my place here, I go out digging and or golfing. When I say golfing, I mean, Disc golf. I am a pro/open competition disc golfer. Yes, I throw professional Frisbee (brandname)[:-]. To get an idea of what I'm describing check out my page (link below) or go to: pdga.com

 http://members.aol.com/meechuta/discgolf.html

 I grew up in Ohio, joined the Marine Corps (0311-0331-8541...for Woody) and traveled a bit. I went to the Med., some of Europe and Honduras. Then I worked for many years as a commerical form carpenter (large city buildings), setting forms for concrete. This is how I came to notice bottles. I worked on a building downtown that was placed on a large victorian dump. The large mounds of dirt were littered with bottles and different ones daily. 

 Nowdays, I do a little web design, dig and probe a lot and golf when the body is able. I can bring treasure home after a dig, but the real treasure is at home, my family. Also, I've had some tough jobs in the past, but caring for a child may be the hardest by far, but the most rewarding.


----------



## David E (Jun 12, 2004)

I am 63 or four (hope3) did all kinds of jobs, even commercial fishing. Worked for Uncle Sam to as he needed me and I couldn't say no (go  to jail) so I was in the army Military Police, left after three years and having made three strips. Liked that so well so changed uniforms to Police Officer. And retired as Detective. But not much fun not being able to dig anymore, I was just getting started when my health said no. So I really enjoy this site and still love to investigate the mysteries. For a hobby I lose money at selling antiques (Mostly glass).
 Thank You guys and Admin for the site, oh almost forgot and girls (don't need no trouble)
 David E


----------



## Rrey199 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi all. Well I'm a father of 3 boys just like me[]  I'm almost 35, spent 12 years as a paramedic and switched to HVAC technician for the past 6 years. I've been a landscaper, a medic, firefighter, carpenter, property manager, writer, trainer, and probably other things I've forgotten. I spend most of my day driving and banging around in basements and attics now. It takes me longer to get places if theres and old foundation nearby, and I ain't gonna change.[]




 Having ADD is never being bored.

 I've been working on a book about procrastination for 35 years.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jun 13, 2004)

hi guys, i am 43 a father of 2 boys , i am a cabinetmaker by trade but also have done some building work. so i have no problem shelving my 2000plus bottles. by for now ken[]


----------



## batfish (Jun 14, 2004)

Software Engineer working for one of the big corporations (Not MS, though [].  I write storage resource management (SRM) software.  I have three kids, a four year old son and twin 19 month old daughters...


----------



## preditor (Jun 14, 2004)

Former textile worker now full time student all expenses paid THANKS NAFTA!
          Preditor


----------



## undercovercajun (Jun 14, 2004)

I am a 36 year old female, married with one daughter (a 12 year old with puberty hormones TOTALLY gone whacko, pray for strength and patience for me!!!).  I have my Associate's in Accounting and used to work for a national insurance company.  (LOL, like everyone else, I have had several other jobs like retail, taught kindergarten one year...loved the kids, but one year was enough! [&:])  I have mostly been a housewife since my daughter was born.  Hubby works overseas, so not a lot of "housewifing" going on [][] and my daughter doesn't need mommy like she used to!  So now I am being a little selfish and doing some things just for me; and I am trying my hand at ebay.  I don't have the opportunity to dig like I used to (pinched nerve makes the bending a bit ouchy[]).  But I love bottles, even if they aren't mine, I love to see them and I enjoy the pics of bottles posted here.


----------



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

Should have added an "s" onto old digger as I hope my husband will join in soon, for now it's golf,golf!! We're both collectors, diggers.For myself I'm 55, going back to school, hope to be a nurse. I've worked cleaning,factory making telephones then funiture,worked as file clerk, that would give away my age if I'd not told you already and as nurse tech.,when I finish school I'll have come full circle! Home town was Nashville, moved about every six months growing up, stepdad was construction worker, helped build highways allover the south,wish I'd have been collecting back then, been in Ms. for years now, still have that need to roam and looking for dig sites and going to bottle shows helps keep my feet rooted. This is a wounderful site, great place to spend a rainy day!!! Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## kumtow (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Ya'll
 Strewth, there seems to be lots of carpenters (including me).  Spent quite a few years building houses and major construction work in Geraldton Western Australia.   Joined the Australian Regular Army in the early eighties when there was a huge building slump and no work for Chippies.   Spent the next 20 years in the Army as an Avionics Technician fixing radar, navigation, instrument and electrical systems on helicopters.  The Army sent me to East Timor to support aviation operations against the militias that were destroying the country.  I think we did some really good work there.   I have now quit the Army and work as a Quality Manager and Systems Auditor.  Not a bad job but not as exciting as military life can be.   My wife and two daughters are happy though as I am no longer being sent all over the place at a moments notice.


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well being 15 as I am, this is my first job today was my second day at springbrook Nursing home, I work in the kitchen and well working in the kitchen i am taking CNA lessons that spring brook will pay for as long as i work for them for 2 years, cna is a Certifyed Nurses Assistance,  so once im done with taking my cna classes i will leave my kitchen job and be a cna at springbrook. Then well ill take a break and be a cna for awile then i will become a crma one up froma cna and then will become an RN but i will always stray working as a crma, thats working for the past 3 years i have been on student counsil at my school, this was my frist year in highschool 9th grade feshman i was voted to be class vice president and im not class vice president, well thats what i do sorry to bore you... lol


----------



## Tandy (Jun 21, 2004)

[] I am South Australian by birth, being close to 64 in age, a retired teacher and have been an avid bottle collector for probably well over 30 years. I have two sons, both engineers who used to be interested in bottles, but now its motor cars. 

 Having been a teacher, we spent 13 years in a major South Australian country town, where I was able to visit quite a few old dumps within 160 Km. Some were quite profitable.

 Apart from bottle collecting, I also collect old paper ephemera and other items, notably small metal identification plates. I am very interested in the history of the bottles I dig up, local history, local geological history, and much of this can be seen on my website.

 http://www.angelfire.com/rock3/rickirving/Page_Index.html

 Tandy, Adelaide, South Australia.


----------



## AvoidingWork (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey all.  I carve wood signs, and restore (with hubby and son) hopelessly derelict old houses to their former glory.  Share my space with 3 ungrateful cats, two hideous screeching budgies and a border collie (wanna play? Wanna play? How bout now? How bout now? How bout now?.....)  Got interested in bottles by finding them in my backyard.  Along with alot of forks.  And bombs. .. a gravestone. .. etc etc.  I bought a metal detector to help find neat old stuff...but it can't find a nickel in short grass.  Doubt it could locate the car in the driveway!  So I'll keep digging.  The forums are great.  Best way to avoid what I am supposed to be doing!


----------



## diginit (Jun 23, 2004)

Howdy Ya'll
   I'm a 43 year old carpenter. Custom homes, room additions, repairs, etc. Just nutty enough to go hiking and diggin in my spare time. God; I must be crazy. Sure keeps me in shape though. People are starting to wonder why I never wash my truck. I tell them it resembles a just dug cobalt. Besides it'll just get dusty again! Just love mountain roads, mountain bikes, mountain towns, mountain girls.  Well,You get the idea.


----------



## drjhostetters (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Avoiding...

 I too bought (well my wife bought it for me for my birthday) a really nice Tesoro Metal Detector..and I couldn't find anything metallic either until I read the directions...you see there's this little button....


----------



## AvoidingWork (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, unfortunately i bought mine second hand and minus instructions.  The On/Off concept I figured out myself, though.  Its not at all a powerful model, but it does a dandy job of finding hidden nails in boards i am about to run through the planer.


----------



## crozet86 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi all,
          Im a 36 yr. old male from central va. Im a heating and a/c sub contractor.My 
 hobbies are of course digging bottles,tournament softball,and going to flea markets.I have been in the hobby off and on since the mid 80's.Been a busy summer for me with work and im also digging a 1800's plantation and also another great site.Hopefully i can get my finds posted here soon.I have a 12 yr. old son who is also getting the bottle bug.


----------

